# My addiction...



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is buying Flip these collars!
They are really well made, check them out!
3 Dirty Dawgz dog collars, dog leashes, designer collars, preppy dog collars, customized dog tags

I have um. 5 of them.
I know I know.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is my addiction site...they are more expensive, but I like that they are 2 inch thick collars cuz they look better on a Dane :biggrin:

ETA: THE ACTUAL LINK LOL!!! 

http://2houndsdesign.com/

This is the collar I am thinking about getting for Bailey...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> This is my addiction site...they are more expensive, but I like that they are 2 inch thick collars cuz they look better on a Dane :biggrin:


ha, I can't imagine seeing a Dane with an itty bitty collar! It doesn't matter which collar I buy, cause you can't see it on him!! :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have the same issue with Shiloh, but the collars from 2HD actually show up under all of her fur :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My old greyhound girl had some collars from 2HD!! Great site too.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> This is my addiction site...they are more expensive, but I like that they are 2 inch thick collars cuz they look better on a Dane :biggrin:
> 
> ETA: THE ACTUAL LINK LOL!!!
> 
> ...


That is so so so pretty.

I just ordered this one for Flip, it will suit his personality quite well I think.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a beautiful collar. Where I used to work, these were (probably still are) very popular among the greyhounds... :smile::smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Collars! All so pretty and of course so needed!
If I buy one more type of collar, well another divorce issue here hahaha! JK! I have a bag with different collars and types for the dogs here!
I have so many well sports ones and maringale and lupine and my goodness flowery ones reflective ones and Oh I just bought one with peace signs and a matching leash (lupine) Wow you can never have to many can you? 
I have to not buy anymore for a while and I actually need to donate some to the shelter! UGH! So many collars and the pups need to be fashionable haha! :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I feel so guilty......we thought we were doing good to spend twenty minutes deciding which color martingale to get Rocky at PetSmart! But it's blue and matches his flexi-leash so he feels all color coordinated at least! Now he's gonna want a fancy collar, and clothes, and backpacks, and who's knows what next


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've bought a collar from 3DD as well, they have great selection, I like this collar and it matches his coat nicely:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I've bought a collar from 3DD as well, they have great selection, I like this collar and it matches his coat nicely:


Handsome!!!


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh My God... Some one take this thread down before my Girlfriend sees it... lol. I see my bank account being sucked dry as i type. lol. j/k

Those are some nice looking colars and leashes.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

To UnosMom~

Your dog is just gorgeous!:wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

wags- thanks


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

3 new collars are on the way from 2HoundsDesign :biggrin:

Shiloh is going to be a bit edgy now with her one Skull collar










Bailey is going to show her softer side with the roses










and Akasha is getting a new tattoo (hopefully I'll join her soon)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The skull and tattoo are awesome collars! I wish I could get one for Aspen, a boy one, but I don't think it will show very much. He's VERY hairy around the neck area. Anyway, I'm like Corgipaws. Aspen doesn't wear a collar when he's at home. He's always nakie...:tongue:

As you can see in my avvy, he isn't afraid to take it off... :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Our kids all run around nekkid most of the time too, but we take them lots of places and we want them to be looking their finest when they are out LOL!!! We know that they don't care one little bit about what their collar looks like, but its fun anyways :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Believe me, I want my pooch looking his finest too when we are out. I guess I'm just worried the collar won't show much...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Believe me, I want my pooch looking his finest too when we are out. I guess I'm just worried the collar won't show much...


I worried with Shiloh too since her fur is pretty long and thick. The 2" Martingale shows up pretty well on her, especially if they're opposing colors :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We get the large for her, but a medium should fit her on the largest setting. They will tell you the sizes of all the collars. I think its the 2" part that makes it visible under all her fur. We will post a picture of her wearing it so you can get an idea if it would be visible on Aspen. We do also get the martingale, since it seems to work well for our dogs :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooops! I erased my post because I saw that Jon's post had my questions answered. I think I deleted and you posted right at the same time. Sorry... :frown:

Now I just need help choosing a great color. They are so damn nice!!

But yeah, that would be great if you could get a pic of Shiloh so I can get an idea...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are lots to choose from. That is what I like about it and I can personally attest to telling you that they are of superior quality and craftsmanship. They are more beautiful in person than they are on their website. I will say that if Aspen itches at his neck a lot, I wouldn't suggest getting any of the silk/satin ones or he will just tear it to shreds. Shiloh is a very itchy dog (behaviorally) and just demolished her Asian silk collar from these guys, so we are going with something a little more durable this time! But Emmy's silk one is still in very good condition!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never had a problem with Aspen itching at the neck. Or anywhere really...

I was thinking of the gray skull martingale for Aspen (I don't want to copy you!). I just really like it a lot. I just don't know if it will stand out...I mean Aspen's fur is partly black and the collar is black...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well you wouldn't be copying us because he isn't getting the pink one :biggrin:

Get a 2 inch piece of black fabric and put it around his neck to see if it will show up under all that fur of his! I think a dark green one would look good on him!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I like this one but it's black too LOL Dragon's Breath-Geometric Collars


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I like this one but it's black too LOL
> Dragon's Breath-Geometric Collars


Yea, I had already seen that one LOL! I like it too. It's high on my list...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Geez, I think this IS going to be an addiction, once I purchase my first collar!!


----------

